# Jailer Thomas Carroll



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Jailer Thomas Carroll 
*Goodhue County Sheriff's Department
Minnesota*
End of Watch: Tuesday, March 10, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 51
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, March 10, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Jailer Thomas Carroll suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a CPR training exercise. He was transported to Red Wing Medical Center where he was pronounced dead.

Jailer Carroll was a U.S. Navy veteran.
Agency Contact Information
Goodhue County Sheriff's Department
509 W 5th Street
Red Wing, MN 55066

Phone: (651) 385-3000

_*Please contact the Goodhue County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------

